# Dell XPS 15 vs Hp Envy 14 , Which one to buy?



## prakhar18 (Jan 14, 2011)

Please suggest me a laptop for arnd 50K-53K.

Would prefer DELL,HP.

Will use it for multimedia,movies,downloading,music,documents, little of photoshop.etc. but not for gaming.

must have a good battery life. 


I have shortlisted Dell XPS 15  and Hp Envy 14

*
Dell XPS 15*



> Online Price		Rs.50,400.001                          @Dell India
> Inclusive of all taxes. Delivery charges of Rs.900 extra.
> 
> Anodized Aluminium LCD Back Cover (WLAN)
> ...



*2.bp.blogspot.com/_J3_liDBfbvs/TMTFCVEWrCI/AAAAAAAAzNU/Qg2BmJm6uSo/s400/Dell+XPS+15+Notebook.jpg
CNET editors' review Dell XPS 15


*
HP Envy 14* 

HP Envy 14-1015tx 
Price in India:-Rs. 65,900/- 


> Operating system installed:- Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium
> 
> Processor:- Intel Core i5-450M Processor (2.4 GHz)
> 
> ...




*img52.imageshack.us/img52/5403/hpenvy17.png

CNET editors' review  HpP Envy 14


So guys please suggest me which one should i go for, also if you have any other model in mind, please suggest. Have to buy it by next week.


----------



## atin (Jan 14, 2011)

Dude
Dell's service is amazing,Processor is better and it's cheaper.
I feel it's kind of a no-brainer.


----------



## modder (Jan 14, 2011)

Strike-out HP Envy 14 from your list. Its overpriced wrt. features at this time & age especially in India. 14" disp. is never good for PS-ing. And that Beats audio with new HPs gets beaten by Dell's JBL+SubW any day.

Your options for now:

1. If you can wait for a few months, then go for NBs /w Sandy Bridge proccy (Please Google, if you don't know) as your main concern isn't gaming.

2. If you want something for now, go for Dell XPS 15 customized with Full HD (FHD) B+RG LED 1920x1080 resolution screen/display instead of the 1366x768 one. It'll cost a little more but you won't be disappointed. You'll get bigger work-area during PS sessions or in MS Office/etc.


----------



## prakhar18 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey guys i just called up Dell India, the agent was sweet and had a lovely voice. :dance:

She offered me 5% corporate discount for Dell XPS 15 i5 for 6 cell battery version.

So as of now the deal i am getting is MRP = Rs 50,400 inclv of taxes + Rs 900 Delivery Charges = Rs 51,300 - Rs2565 (5% on Rs 51300 ) = Rs 48735 , Delivery time 7 days.

So should i go for the deal and also 9 cell battery is for Rs 1571. But in the customisation section its giving me as only primary battery. I want the 9 cell batt as additonal battery So i want to know should i go for 6 cell version or 9 cell version. Also if i buy the 9 cell battery from outside in Delhi, How much will it cost me ?


Between agent se mast mast baatein kar raha tha. Idhar udhhar ki.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 14, 2011)

@ prakhar18

Well buddy i strongly suggest you for a short wait and buy a laptop laced with the new sandybridge mobile cpu's. They will be a lot powerful.

Dell will revise its xps laptops with sandybridge cpu's soon. Make a purchase then as it will be much more future proof. You might even get nvidia 5 series discrete gpu solutions.


----------



## kishor_s (Jan 14, 2011)

The question is actually confusing 
u said u need a laptop for 50-53k
but HP envy comes for 65k
so y u included it in ur options 

I would recommend u dell
obviously coz hp is quite over priced
n as our modder said


"Strike-out HP Envy 14 from your list. Its overpriced wrt. features at this time & age especially in India. 14" disp. is never good for PS-ing. And that Beats audio with new HPs gets beaten by Dell's JBL+SubW any day.

Your options for now:

1. If you can wait for a few months, then go for NBs /w Sandy Bridge proccy (Please Google, if you don't know) as your main concern isn't gaming.

2. If you want something for now, go for Dell XPS 15 customized with Full HD (FHD) B+RG LED 1920x1080 resolution screen/display instead of the 1366x768 one. It'll cost a little more but you won't be disappointed. You'll get bigger work-area during PS sessions or in MS Office/etc. "



N wen asked dell wen r dey goin to
sell sandy bridge processor wid xps line they replied me
that it will be available from mid feb 
so i wud recommend u too wait for it


----------

